# Kindle App updated for iOS devices



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/kindle-read-books-ebooks-magazines/id302584613?mt=8

From http://www.appadvice.com:

Amazon has just updated its Kindle iOS app with a number of nice new features. First up, in version 3.9, readers can now use the exisiting Library Search function to search Amazon's large catalog of Kindle books and download a free sample directly through the app. The full version of a book still needs to be purchased on Amazon's site, though.

Also, the update sports a bring your own dictionary feature. Users can use previously purchased dictionaries, like medical, legal, or other translation editions, to look up the definition of a word appearing in an e-book. Downloaded dictionaries automatically appear in the selection list.

There are also updates to the usability for the visually impaired and book covers display more quickly.

Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Yayyyyy! Fantastic! I just put the app back on my iPad 2.


----------



## DaveinJapan (Jun 20, 2013)

I was surprised at just how much more quickly the cover art seems to pop up. At first I thought it was an iOS7 update thing, but now that I see it was an app update that makes more sense (since I didn't notice any such improvements in any of my other apps).

And now they're up to 4.0, is that right? Any new improvements there?


----------

